# WHAT have I DONE!



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Quickly go to the store and replace everything you used before the wife finds out. Forget trying to get it all clean this is now your wax rendering kit. GO run NOW!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Well!,,...................I guess that's one good thing about NOT having a wife hanging around. I had the same problem last year and was criticizing/complaining enough to MYSELF for TWO wives! I have read that some craft stores have something that removes wax. Good luck.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Forget buying pots. Buy flowers and a BIG box of chocolates.....It's the only thing that will save you.  

Put everything in a pot or tub large enough to cover with water and boil. Turn burner off and let sit until wax hardens. Remove wax and all you have to scrub is the ring around the tub.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh yes, I remember just a few weeks ago after extracting for the first time. "Could you please NOT use my big pot for heating your uncapping knife!" Heh, oh man it took a lot of work to get the wax out....


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

iddee said:


> "...Put everything in a pot or tub large enough to cover with water and boil. Turn burner off and let sit until wax hardens. Remove wax and all you have to scrub is the ring around the tub."


Great Suggestion; I used one of those round galvanized wash type tubs they sell at Lowes on a outside propane turkey broiler. It worked great heating the water...I just left it on it until it cooled...


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

well, I've just been banned by my wife, from using any of her pots any more....

off to the yardsales I go!

Dang that stuff is horrible to remove!


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

so why doesn't anyone "tell" the rookies this bit of info?


you know, like "make sure you only use disposable pots when melting wax" etc...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

And miss the snickering and good stories?


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

If the pots are still hot and the wax still liquid, you can get pretty much all of it off with a paper towel. It's got to stay hot though. Your wife will never notice the slight wax film in the spagetti sauce!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I have to say, this is a pretty funny thread.....my wife is a good sport though, but then again, she is the one who renders most of the wax, and has been warnned not to complain when her good ladal that she is using is no longer her "good" ladal.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"I had the same problem last year and was criticizing/complaining enough to MYSELF for TWO wives".................Don't I wish!......Should I send this or not?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

What doesn't have wax on it is stuck with honey. I'm lucky my wife uses over 100lbs of honey a year. I tell her "I'm doing this all for you"


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course, what you SHOULD have done was go to Goodwill and buy some old pots and pans just for beekeeping...


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*whatelse have you not been told*



blammer said:


> so why doesn't anyone "tell" the rookies this bit of info?
> 
> 
> you know, like "make sure you only use disposable pots when melting wax" etc...


 
Now blammer if we told you everything it would take the fun out of beekeeping. just think what you learned I bet you wont make that mistake again ( your wife wont let you) now you can worry about what else you havent been told that will get you into a mess of trouble


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

If you think wax is bad, just try cleaning propolis off of her favorite pan!!!


----------



## DennisB (May 30, 2007)

Just curious, what about all of the lady keepers? Do their husbands speak to them about messing up the kitchen?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Not to bee a stick in the mud. Funny thread!!! 

Heat up the pots a little to melt the wax, wipe them out and then clean up with the mold cleaner you just bought from the candle supply store, before they cool off. Then run them through the dishwasher to clean out the mold cleaner.

Until you get all that done, hide em in the garage!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Now what wife wouldn't want a new pot or a new wooden spoon for a birthday, anniversary, or Christmas?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

There are not very many wives that appreciate getting a 'tool' for an anniversary, birthday, or Christmas gift.

Well, the three I HAD didn't.  My 'significant other', loves tools and gizmo's. She had a BIG RACK and a rollaway full of tools when I met her.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

DennisB said:


> Just curious, what about all of the lady keepers? Do their husbands speak to them about messing up the kitchen?


Given the extent of his cooking, pots could come and go and he'd never notice. Let's just say I keep quiet!

The occasional blob of honey on the counter, floor, or doorknob, however, justs gets a roll of the eyes


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Now, that proves it, Bill. If you had bought them tools, maybe they wouldn't be ex's.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

DennisB said:


> Just curious, what about all of the lady keepers? Do their husbands speak to them about messing up the kitchen?


My husband could care less about the kitchen things. As a matter of fact, he doesn't even know where anything is. I'm always catching him taking my good stuff for camping.


----------



## MRJPRICH (Jul 23, 2003)

*removing wax*

About the only thing that will work is to dissolve the wax with Carbon tetracloride. Does a good job, wash the pots well before using them again though.


----------



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

The best way to clean up that mess you made is to pour boiling water over anything that has wax on it and while it is still very hot wipe like crazy with a rag or paper towels and absorb the melted wax. You may have to do this several times but eventually everything will clean up.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Can you say OOPS???


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Carbon Tetrachloride? Are you serious?

Sounds like shooting a squirrel with an elephant gun...there are better safer ways of doing it, even if it is more work....


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

MRJPRICH said:


> About the only thing that will work is to dissolve the wax with Carbon tetracloride. Does a good job, wash the pots well before using them again though.


Highly toxic and carcenogenic.............. DO NOT try this.


----------



## Erik T (May 22, 2007)

Besides the chocolate for the wife, make sure you buy some beer for the plumber...Never ever wash wax down drains. It WILL clog your plumbing.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

now i know why solar melters are so popular... it's all OUTSIDE!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

blammer said:


> so why doesn't anyone "tell" the rookies this bit of info?
> you know, like "make sure you only use disposable pots when melting wax" etc...


It's part of the initiation.. Welcome to the brotherhood of beekeepers banned by their brides.

Keith


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

blammer said:


> so why doesn't anyone "tell" the rookies this bit of info?
> 
> 
> you know, like "make sure you only use disposable pots when melting wax" etc...


Beekeeping has been done for centuries. The basics haven't changed. When your copy of the veteran beekeepers handbook arrives, note that it contains within the oath, part of which is to not destroy the pioneering spirit of the rookie. We get to discover everything anew.

To rub salt in the wound you'll someday notice that most veterans ignore the oath and are telling us this stuff all along. I can't explain why I don't hear it. You'll recognize it when you hear yourself moan, "Oh, that's what he/she/they meant..."

I think this is the source of the snickers and jeers you'll hear every now and again in the company of other beekeepers.

... Did you hear the story of John's first harvest? He was telling me all about how honey was on everything all over the house! The funny part is last month I was telling him to line his harvest area with cardboard and have newspaper at the ready... <snicker>


----------

